# Bear or Ray?



## elevendayempire (May 21, 2008)

http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/tv/2008/05/whos_harder_bear_or_ray.html

There's only one way to settle this... FIGHT!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2008)

Ray pisses over Bear (or he would do except I reckon he's too well-mannered to do that)


----------



## Chemical needs (May 21, 2008)

Who the fuck is this Grylls character!?!? Mears for the win!


----------



## selamlar (May 21, 2008)

<sigh>

Do we really have to go through this again?

'Bear' is an upper middle class ex member of the TA SAS division, and a twat.  Ray Mears is great.


----------



## elevendayempire (May 21, 2008)

selamlar said:


> <sigh>
> 
> Do we really have to go through this again?
> 
> 'Bear' is an upper middle class ex member of the TA SAS division, and a twat.  Ray Mears is great.


However, Ray has just started a PR "feud" with Grylls in order to publicise his new TV show. Which has knocked him down a notch in my estimation.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2008)

I have never actually watched either of their programmes but looking at their websites from the links in that article Ray Mears wins! 

Bear thingy has a funny name and is also falsely advertising himself in that he is not a bear, in any sense of the word, and I know I shouldn't really bring his family into it but his wife's book on marriage made me want to regurgitate the banana I have just eaten


----------



## keithy (May 21, 2008)

Errr we're forgetting the all important deciding point.... Grylls is well fit innit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2008)

keithy said:


> Errr we're forgetting the all important deciding point.... Grylls is well fit innit



Well between the two of them yeah I suppose he is but I'd walk over both of them with 6 inch stilletoed desert boots to get to Bruce Parry.


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2008)

keithy said:


> Errr we're forgetting the all important deciding point.... Grylls is well fit innit



but he's a complete fucking twat, which is MORE all important 

no contest - Ray ftw


----------



## maldwyn (May 21, 2008)

another vote for Ray.


----------



## keithy (May 21, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Well between the two of them yeah I suppose he is but I'd walk over both of them with 6 inch stilletoed desert boots to get to Bruce Parry.



mmmm Bruce Parry... MMMMM... oh bruce... bruce... 



sojourner said:


> but he's a complete fucking twat, which is MORE all important
> 
> no contest - Ray ftw



Yeah I sort of fell in love with him the first time I laid eyes on him though so can't see him as a twat  I is fool


----------



## LadyLDN (May 21, 2008)

keithy said:


> Errr we're forgetting the all important deciding point.... Grylls is well fit innit



I wondered if that element of him was gonna be mentioned...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 21, 2008)

I don't like Grylls, but I watched a bit of his show last week and he did remind me of an important bit of survival trivia: If you get really cold you shouldn't rub your arms and legs to get blood flowing as this will take precious warm blood away from your heart and your head. That said, I try and avoid falling in lakes in northern Canada if at all possible so there's a good chance I'll never need that piece of information.

But anyway, Mears ftw


----------



## kabbes (May 21, 2008)

Well a ray did for Irwin, so I reckon it'd do for a bear too.  So long as it was in the sea, of course.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2008)

Mears everytime.  Anyone who can live in the wild and still keep such a portly figure is a winner for me.


----------



## selamlar (May 21, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> However, Ray has just started a PR "feud" with Grylls in order to publicise his new TV show. Which has knocked him down a notch in my estimation.



Pfff. He'd have to do a lot worse than that to fall to anything like Rupert's level.


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Mears everytime.  Anyone who can live in the wild and *still keep such a portly figure *is a winner for me.



see, that's REAL survival that is


----------



## dada (May 21, 2008)

not seen any Bear's programme.
he's more handsome, but i'd prefer Ray as he has already captured my heart long time ago.


----------



## Nikkormat (May 21, 2008)

Mears Mears Mears Mears Mears


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 21, 2008)

Mears is the daddy!!!


----------



## Sadken (May 21, 2008)

I watched some Bear Grylls the other day for the first time ever.  He was in Patagonia and kept saying stuff like "eating these worms is the best way you've got of getting out of here alive" or some shit and I just kept thinking "who the hell is your demographic?"  It's lazy lads, mate, none of whom will _ever_ find themselves anywhere near Patagonia, unless working a gap year in a bar in Sydney counts.  

The whole show seemed like a parody of itself, total shite.  Never seen Mears but he'd have to go some to beat that twat.


----------



## d.a.s.h (May 21, 2008)

Ray Mears would definitely win because he's got hunter-gatherer mates all round the world who would come to his aid and get stuck into Grylls. Mental image of Bear Grylls being peppered with blowpipe darts each tipped with paralysing treefrog venom. The immobilised Grylls is then subjected to some lengthy bushcraft lectures by a smirking Ray Mears.


----------



## Sadken (May 21, 2008)

You think Mears would step back from their head to head and blow on a special horn or something?


----------



## Epico (May 21, 2008)

Bear - idiot, but fun to take the piss out of.
Ray - very knowledgable, but dull to watch


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2008)

I don't know why we're even having this discussion.  It has already been established that Mears is King of the Jungle/Woods/Forest 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=208068&highlight=mears

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=225801&highlight=mears

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=224217&highlight=mears

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=207932&highlight=mears

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=194397&highlight=mears

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191856&highlight=mears

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157050&highlight=mears

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143079&highlight=mears


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2008)

*Frylls* is a hotel bar lovin fako!

no fucking contest

e2a Freudian misspelling!


----------



## damnhippie (May 21, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bear thingy has a funny name and is also falsely advertising himself in that he is not a bear





Ray Mears will rule Britain when society crumbles. Bear Gryllis will be barricaded into a luxury production trailer rummaging down the back of the sofa for minibar pistachios.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 21, 2008)

Ray Rules.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 21, 2008)

damnhippie said:


> Ray Mears will rule Britain when society crumbles. Bear Gryllis will be barricaded into a luxury production trailer rummaging down the back of the sofa for minibar pistachios.



Proper LOL.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 21, 2008)

Ray, no contest whatsoever.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 21, 2008)

Vote MEARS.


----------



## LadyLDN (May 21, 2008)

damnhippie said:


> Bear Gryllis will be barricaded into a luxury production trailer rummaging down the back of the sofa for minibar pistachios.


 This did actually make me laugh out loud @ my desk


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2012)

I've recently watched a few Bear Grylls programmes and he gets an unfair rap. So what if he was born into a posh family? The man is run to watch do crazy survival shit. Ray Mears is cute but dull.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2012)

Fun to watch. Not run.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mears has a secret army of woodland creatures as henchmen that hide in the bushes waiting to strike at all times.

True story.


----------



## keithy (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.pinkbearclub.co.uk/woodstreetwhimsy.html = Secret army of woodland creatures hiding in my bush


----------



## likesfish (Feb 2, 2012)

Bearis ex TA Sas so a complete loon would probably do the stuff he does even if not filmed


----------



## likesfish (Feb 2, 2012)

keithy said:


> http://www.pinkbearclub.co.uk/woodstreetwhimsy.html = Secret army of woodland creatures hiding in my bush



 Furry scum kill them with fire

Know the furry hate the furry


----------



## Cid (Feb 2, 2012)

Fuck the Alpha course loving Etonian and the horse he slept in.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 2, 2012)

Granted, he's christian and an old etonian, but he never mentions either in his programmes so who gives a fuck? Nice, enthusiastic bloke who makes fun tv. No harm done.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 2, 2012)

likesfish said:


> Bearis ex TA Sas so a complete loon would probably do the stuff he does even if not filmed



The same SAS who got taken prisoner by some unarmed Libyan farmers not so very long ago? My boots remain resolutely un-quaked in.


----------



## likesfish (Feb 3, 2012)

No the part timers may or may not be military useful.
 But completely insane


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2012)

bruce parry


----------



## dessiato (Feb 3, 2012)

Ray, got to be. Although I might survive longer with Bear, I think it would be more fun with Ray. As others have said, if you can survive and still be a bit large you must know what you are doing. And Ray just seems less gung-ho. He seems a nicer person.


----------



## Cid (Feb 3, 2012)

I think Bear would be quite good provided a) you're running away from something b) you have somewhere to run away to c) you're prepared to accept that, to Bear, you're the 'bloke he runs faster than'. For general, long-term survival Ray is going to be much better. 

Actually, the SAS thing reminds me - we need more Lofty Wiseman.


----------



## Cid (Feb 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> bruce parry


 
Provided you don't mind tripping your bollocks off every so often when he finds some 'interesting' mushrooms.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 3, 2012)

wow
post 47 and up to now no bush tucker man mention?


----------



## Pingu (Feb 3, 2012)

Cid said:


> Actually, the SAS thing reminds me - we need more Lofty Wiseman.


 
are you thinking about the crapping into clingfilm and passing it round to keep warm thread eleswhere?


----------



## Pingu (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## komodo (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone watching Ray on ITV 3 now? Digging his jerkin.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ray pisses over Bear (or he would do except I reckon he's too well-mannered to do that)


Bear couldn't piss all over Ray as he's drunk it all.


----------



## Supine (Jan 18, 2013)

FFS, one of them has changed their name to Bear. What a twat.

Plus, if you need tips about finding food in a desert ask the chubby guy. He knows his stuff.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 18, 2013)

Ray, without a doubt.

Ray wouldn't make me eat raw worms - he'd cook them up with exotic woodland herbs and spices and we'd eat gourmet worms. And he's cute and cuddly. I'd probably end up killing Bear in his sleep for being just plain annoying.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 19, 2013)

for the nth time, I vote Mears. He is he truly the sort of chap you'd want to go into the jungle with. quiet, unshowy, store of knowledge as inexhaustible as a skilled squirrel's nut stash.

Grylls on the other hand is a macho poseur who I'd be sorely tempted to use for food & kindling.


----------

